# Ukraine Plague Is H1N1 Swine11 Biological Weapon Upgrade



## Terral (Nov 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The current front line battle of the *H1N1 Swine11 Bio-Terror Attack* (my Topic) is taking place right now in Ukraine where more than 1 million people have been infected with the upgraded virus. 

UkrainePlague.Blogspot.com << Bookmark and check for daily updates

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN9XFS8x6KE]Update Ukraine Plague[/ame]

Sherrie has her hand on the pulse of what is going on right now in Ukraine with what appears to be Pneumonic Plague.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLXCF5CwCNQ&feature=player_embedded"]Ukraine Pnemonic Plague Update Nov 8[/ame]

I found out about the UkrainePlague.Blogspot.com information from the Truther Girls and this recent Nov. 8 Update Video (my recent Swine11 Update Post #553). Our problem is that real *Pneumonic Plague* (Wiki) is a bacterial infection that spreads much slower than what is happening in Ukraine. The big red flags are popping up everywhere over the extreme 'silence' from the News Media Outlets simply looking the other way, while the situation in Ukraine is exploding like a powder keg. Tim Alexander Earl of Stirling has concluded that the Ukraine "Pneumonic Plague" is a Viral Bioweapon:

LabVirus.com



> Ukraine "Pneumonic Plague" Viral BioWeapon Updates From Tim Alexander Earl of Stirling
> 
> Tim Alexander Earl of Stirling Blog:
> europebusines.blogspot.com
> ...


When the experts conclude that this Ukraine Plague is 'not' the H1N1 Biological Weapon, they mean this new strain is not the H1N1 "Herald/Carrier Wave" Strain that produces mild symptoms and no symptoms at all in a majority of the global population. 

Recombinomics.com (link) reports that the Ukrain 'Pneumonic Plague" Is a Viral Bioweapon Outbreak from Baxter Labs:

LabVirus.com Story



> Recombinomics: Reported Ukraine "Pneumonic Plague" Viral Bioweapon Outbreak from Baxter Labs: Fatalities Increase To 155
> 
> November 9, 2009 at 12:11 pm                                    (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


Dr. Bill Deagle and his guests are providing the latest information on the Ukraine Bioweapon Recombination of the H1N1/H5N1/H3N1 Virus on this edition of the Nutrimedical Report:

GNC Live.com

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 9, 2009 Hour 1

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 9, 2009 Hour 3
 
Dr. Bill gives people living in the USA between two and three weeks to prepare for a *'much' more lethal strain* of this Upgraded Bioweapon to begin spreading like wildfire right here in America. The virus HAS CHANGED (mutated), which means *you have 'no' immunity *and no vaccine on earth can save you. 

Remember from my *Survival Topic* (here) that more people will perish from the chaos and mayhem from the panic and hysteria than from the H1N1 Biological Weapon itself. One day you will wake up to the News that Obama has declared *Medical Martial Law *(my Topic). The store shelves will be empty in just hours and the world as you know it will indeed "Change." Right now is the time to gather your survival supplies and make ready for the crap to hit the fan . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2009)

Terral=


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 9, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The current front line battle of the *H1N1 Swine11 Bio-Terror Attack* (my Topic) is taking place right now in Ukraine where more than 1 million people have been infected with the upgraded virus.
> 
> ...


 



> _Last edited by Terral; Today at 04:35 PM. Reason: fix link _


 
Thanks for fixing that link Terral.  

Your post just didn't make sense until that link was fixed.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...



Have you ever noticed how Terral never seems to take his own advice?  He'll be here in a month talking about the "next big thing" which will be anthrax laced Christmas trees or something even more bizarre.  Wind him up and let him walk away.  Don't run after him.


----------



## Terral (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Have you ever noticed how Terral never seems to take his own advice?  He'll be here in a month talking about the "next big thing" which will be anthrax laced Christmas trees or something even more bizarre.  Wind him up and let him walk away.  Don't run after him.



What is happening right now in Ukraine 'is' coming to the USA in the very near future. Dr. Bill Deagle says that the Ukraine Plague (Upgraded H1N1 Bioweapon) is already here!

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 9, 2009 Hour 3

Just imagine how stupid cuckoo you guys will look when Americans start dropping like flies 'and' Obama comes on the TV declaring Medical Martial Law 'and' Mandatory H1N1 Vaccinations. Only then will video information like this . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3zSDdm-SHI"]. . . Begin Making Perfect Sense . . .[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ73eOmdsv0&feature=related"]Coming To Your Town Very Soon[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNPn2JLz7Jc&feature=related"]Ready? Set? Here Comes US/Global Genocide[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 10, 2009)

Terral=


----------



## Terral (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Terral=



I see that DiveBomb has competition in the *Village Idiot* confused *Department* . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN2v3qeHtTk"]The Truther Girls Genocide Update[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rDrNrmY1wQ&NR=1]Pneumonic Plague Outbreak Concealed ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope that FEMA makes mass graves.

Because then when the large oil fields that they recently found under the Rockies and under North Dakota are all dried up, the human remains in the FEMA mass graves will likely have been turned into oil.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 10, 2009)

Yukon has a brother named Terral?


----------



## Douger (Nov 11, 2009)

Terral. You're wasting your time.
You're preaching to brainwashed sheep.
They'll be in denial until the last moment. Then they'll be suicidal.

My inlaws were in denial until the last moment. My MIL watched her parents and grandmother drug out and killed in the front yard. They hauled her 18 year old ass off to "camp" after reaming it out a bit.She's Ukranian.
In "camp" she met my FIL who had the same scenario with his family in Poland.
He was allowed to live due to his abilities as a master cobbler.
The old lady is still alive, 88. We left with their blessings, words of encouragement and the old man thanked me for  not "letting his daughter see what he saw"
No idiots Not like peach cobbler.He was a shoe maker/leather man.
I could hear CNTR TAB Wiki all the way down here.

Their parents were sheep that caused their children to experience Hell. They had plenty of chance to get out but greed kept them sitting still like deer in the headlights.

I sold 2 farms that were profiting me a bit over 1/2 million a year. I left EVERYTHING.
I burned trophies, photo albums, high school year books.I gave away$6000 worth of parrots, $20K worth of Japanese Koi and a Honda accord LS with 20K miles on it. I even left most of my clothes in the closet since the guy that bought the main house was my size.

I left with a backpack and a bulldog. Converted my money to Euro's and mining stocks/copper futures etc The rest is in assets you can walk on, swim in, or grow and harvest food on.

There would be no reason to preach to older Europeans, Argentinians, Chileans or even Japanese since they KNOW what is awaiting the flag waving, burger chomping idiots in the Idiocracy formerly known as The United States of America.
Now known as Amurkastan..Empire turned Mpyre.

Terral. Go tend to your preps.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2009)

Douger said:


> Terral. You're wasting your time.
> You're preaching to brainwashed sheep.
> They'll be in denial until the last moment. Then they'll be suicidal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terral (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Douger:



Douger said:


> Terral. You're wasting your time.
> You're preaching to brainwashed sheep.
> They'll be in denial until the last moment. Then they'll be suicidal.



We agree (#1-10). 



Douger said:


> My inlaws were in denial until the last moment. My MIL watched her parents and grandmother drug out and killed in the front yard. They hauled her 18 year old ass off to "camp" after reaming it out a bit.She's Ukranian.
> In "camp" she met my FIL who had the same scenario with his family in Poland.



In other words, all of my predictions (H1N1 Bioweapon = Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics, Medical Martial Law, Surviving the coming collapse) are coming true. The only differences between what is happening in Ukraine and the USA is 'time.' The 'Second Wave' is coming to America and very soon. Right now I am listening to Dr. Bill Deagle (GNCLive.com) and his guests on the:

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 10, 2009 Hour 3



Douger said:


> He was allowed to live due to his abilities as a master cobbler.
> The old lady is still alive, 88. We left with their blessings, words of encouragement and the old man thanked me for  not "letting his daughter see what he saw"
> No idiots Not like peach cobbler. He was a shoe maker/leather man.
> I could hear CNTR TAB Wiki all the way down here.



The lethal Ukraine Plague 'Second Wave' is spreading like wildfire, so your old lady is in NO WAY out of the woods . . .



Douger said:


> Their parents were sheep that caused their children to experience Hell. They had plenty of chance to get out but greed kept them sitting still like deer in the headlights.



Look at all the stupid Americans sitting in the stench of their ignorance like your deer frozen motionless in the headlights of the coming Ukraine Plague Holocaust! I am looking at News Stories like this (BaltimoreChronical.com Story).



Douger said:


> I sold 2 farms that were profiting me a bit over 1/2 million a year. I left EVERYTHING.
> I burned trophies, photo albums, high school year books.I gave away$6000 worth of parrots, $20K worth of Japanese Koi and a Honda accord LS with 20K miles on it. I even left most of my clothes in the closet since the guy that bought the main house was my size.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2009)

Dr. Ott and Dr. Deagle might be wrong.  I need a third opinion.

What does Dr. Xotoxi think?


----------



## Terral (Nov 11, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Police at Lincoln Prairie Elementary School are preparing for the coming Ukraine 'Second Wave' Plague:

NW Herald.com Article


> *Police prepare drill for plague at school*
> 
> By DAVID FITZGERALD - dfitzgerald@nwherald.com
> 
> ...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOvW0TegGuo&feature=player_embedded"]Pneumonic Plague Training In Canada[/ame]

Pneumonic Plague = *Cytokine Storm* (wiki) immune system reaction to the lethal H1N1 Vaccines!!!

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 11, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRHwuwaE-jY&feature=related]Updating The Plague[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 12, 2009)

Greetings to All:

This Ukraine Plague/Upgraded H1N1 Bio-weapon 'Second Wave' Virus is BY FAR the biggest story on the planet, but the US and European Media News Outlets continue to hide the Swine11 Truth from everyone.

LabVirus.com Story


> "Ukraine Plague" Virus Bioweapon Updates form Tim Alexander Earl of Stirling - STILL THE BIGGEST STORY ON THE PLANET AND US/EUROPE MEDIA CONTINUE TO CENSOR IT
> 
> November 11, 2009 at 4:41 pm                                    (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gh-eygyMbA"]US Airforce Operated Ukrainian Chem-Trail Planes[/ame]

Related LabVirus.com Story

All of the evidence says the USA is engaged in *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics GENOCIDE *(link) of the 'Global Population' . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaCwssrqToU&annotation_id=annotation_167659&feature=iv"]Rothschild/Rockefeller 'Cytokine Storm' Genocide Explained[/ame]

Cytokine Storm (wiki) explained. << This reality is coming through an H1N1 Vaccine . . . just for you . . . 

Dr. Bill Deagle is talking about the coming Global Genocide on a recent edition of the:

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 11, 2009 Hour 3

Infowars.com Story

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A89TNMuhMkM&feature=player_embedded]Ukraine Plague Update: The Final Solution[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Terral (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi CandyCornHolio:



candycorn said:


>



CandyCornHolio is so brain dead confused that he cannot even provide these readers with *any comment* or *contribution to the Topic* whatsoever. Try to imagine being so completely DUPED by Official Govt Cover Stories that all you can type is this cuckoo . . . What a moron . . . 

Everyone should be listening to Dr. Bill Deagle's daily updates on the Ukraine Plague (upgraded H1N1 Biological Weapon) on the GNC Live editions of the:

Nutrimedical Report Nov 12, 2009 Hour 3

GL,

Terral


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 13, 2009)

what i continue to find interesting about all of this is how inept all these people are at taking over the world and killing all of us.....


KIEV &#8212; Ukraine's epidemic of flu and acute respiratory disorders has now affected more than a million people, the country's deputy health minister said on Tuesday.

hey look millions infected but only ....

On Monday the health ministry's previous bulletin on the epidemic, which began in mid-October, reported 969,000 infections, with 155 deaths and 65 cases of A(H1N1).

must be the plague...........it is the only reasonable explination...

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5igljlXmqY49TbADWAZteRNljNEnQ

or vampires.....

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iUAA2GCLG-ftUe92AbU5GN4aC4vgD9BUMV9G5

Garlic is kept on doorsteps or in pockets to keep vampires away, and under babies' pillows to ensure a healthy and prosperous life. Serbs often consume garlic as a snack together with slivovitz, a strong plum brandy.

or rock and roll and weed........

These days, Serbian media often compare what happened at two popular music festivals as proof of the alleged medicinal virtues of garlic.

That's because Serbia's first swine flu cases were confirmed after the annual Exit rock music festival in July in the town of Novi Sad, where authorities say the mostly young audience indulged in beer and marijuana.

By contrast, the media say, no swine flu cases resulted from the equally popular folk music festival in Guca, central Serbia, where the generally older, more tradition audience gorged on meat dishes heavily spiced with garlic, and drank slivovitz.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 13, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi CandyCornHolio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I give your posts as much time as they deserve (very, very little).  

Do you ever plan on being right about any of this stuff?  Just let us know when you plan on being correct for once and we'll tune in.  Until then shut the fuck up dope.


----------



## Terral (Nov 14, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com 



> Tim Alexander Earl of Stirling on Baxter's Ukraine Advanced Bioweapon Outbreak: ARMAGEDDON HAS BEGUN
> 
> November 13, 2009 at 3:37 pm  (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


No. Armageddon has 'not' begun. The 1000 Year Day of the Lord (in blue here and here) is just about to 'begin,' so that Armageddon can take place at the 'END of the Age.' Dr. Deagle's calculations are off by just about 1000 years 'and' the egotistical know-it-all refuses to debate me on the errors in his Bible interpretations (my Topic). 

This earth will go through many of the same Swine11 Scenarios at the END of the Age, but on a MUCH larger scale. Dr. Deagle (and Dr. True Ott) fail to realize that their Bible is divided into three distinct parts of *Spirit, Blood and Water* (like this). Since they mix the *'water and blood'* parts together, then their 'END of the Age' calculations are indeed 'off' by just about 1000 years. What 'is' coming to America looks like this:

TrutherGirls Video

And this . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj9SUJdpJS4]... Without The Monkey ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 14, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The Baltimore Chronicle had done the best job of documenting the important events related to this Ukraine Plague/Upgraded H1N1 Virus.

Baltimore Chronicle Story:



> *Suspected Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Outbreak Hits Ukraine*
> 
> by Stephen Lendman
> Wednesday, 11 November 2009
> ...


The question is: Why do the Major American News Outlets ignore this Ukraine Plague Story and the coming "Second H1N1 Pandemic Wave"???

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 15, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Scott Johnson's YouTube Video Updates on the *Ukraine Plague Pandemic *can be seen by clicking on *my Swine11 Topic here* (Post #568).

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 16, 2009)

terral=


----------



## Terral (Nov 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

None of the numbers from the Ukraine Plague are credible, but we can extrapolate what is going on by reading between the lines. Ukrainian President Viktor Yushchenko *"hinted that all three* [strains] *might have recombined into the deadly new Ukrainian Super Flu."* The situation in Ukraine is VERY VERY SERIOUS, but the U.S./Govt-controlled Media is not uttering a single word . . . 

Natural News.com



> * H1N1 "super flu" plague in Ukraine spark concern, conspiracy theories about origins *
> 
> Monday, November 16, 2009 by: Mike Adams, the Health Ranger, NaturalNews Editor
> 
> ...


TheFlueCase.com Article By Dr. Rebecca Carley

The nighttime spraying in Ukraine, that started this 'Second Pandemic Wave,' is now going on in Poland (story). The New World Order Elites have started the 'hard kill' phase of the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Genocide Campaign* (story), which will begin in the USA very soon . . .

Listen to Barbara Loe Fisher

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 17, 2009)

Greetings to All:

This Upgraded H1N1 Biological Weapon Virus "Second Wave" began in Ukraine about two weeks ago, but the media is pretending that this 'super flu' is something 'new.' 

Gather.com Story



> *H1N1 "super flu" plague in Ukraine *** & *** Suspected Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Outbreak Hits Ukraine*
> 
> by      *Linda A.*             Member since:
> May 6, 2008
> ...


The H1N1 "Herald/Carrier Wave" began in *Mexico* (my Topic), but the deadly *H1N1 "Second Wave"* began in *Ukraine* . . . and 'is' coming to the USA in the weeks and months ahead . . .

The Ukraine Plague Strain Might Already Be In America

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 17, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jkuJXw98Xk"]The WHO Is Lying In Official Ukraine Report[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9WA8yxWWyY]Ukraine 3-in-1 Flu BioWeapon[/ame]

The WHO and the CDC are guilty of conspiring with Baxter and other Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Doctors in Global Genocide!!! The WHO and CDC are deliberately withholding genetic sequencing data proving that the H1N1 Herald Wave Virus HAS MUTATED, because they want this super strain to spread and murder more than 90 percent of the Global Population . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 18, 2009)

Greetings to All:

This update includes information that is VERY SERIOUS. The deadly Ukraine "Second Wave" is coming!!!

No time . . . See LabVirus.com Update

GNC Live.com

Nutrimedical Report Nov 17, 2009 Hour 1 << Great Survival Info (my Topic)

Nutrimedical Report Nov 17, 2009 Hour 2

Nutrimedical Report Nov 17, 2009 Hour 3

50,000 Infected Since Yesterday

Swine Flu - The Number Of Victims In Ukraine Grows Up Every Hour



Swine flu: the epidemic befell upon 1.5 million Ukrainians
Swine flu in Ukraine: millions of diseased and hundreds of dead
Swine flu in Ukraine: horrible mutation
Swine flu: the last data stupefies
Swine flu in Ukraine: 282 people died (official information)
Swine flu in Ukraine: the number of diseased people is up to the million
Swine flu in Ukraine: milliards earned on panic
Will the WHO provide Ukrainians with influenza A/H1N1 vaccine?
The swine flu in Ukraine takes more and more lives
Swine flu situation in Belarus
 
GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 18, 2009)

Greetings to All:

ThePeoplesVoice.org Story



> *Ukraine; Virus Is Mixture Of H1N1 And Parainfluenza, Causes Cardiopulmonary Failure; Indicates
> *
> November 18th, 2009 6:05 AM
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 18, 2009)

Terral=


----------



## Terral (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Terral=



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RjXY_-PUbo"]If Candy only had a brain . . .[/ame] 

TheFluCase.com



> Pneumonic Plague Reported in Eastern Poland
> 
> Reports are coming in of people dying of symptoms similar to the pneunomic plague in an Emergency Room in Bialystok in the north east of Poland.
> 
> ...


The 'Second Wave' is coming to the USA and soon . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 18, 2009)

Terral =


----------



## Terral (Nov 19, 2009)

Greetings to All:

BusinessInsider.com Article

Russia Today "Black Lung" Report

Russia Today "Black Lung" Report 2

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLEX-UbsoNg"]Ukraine Outbreak: H1N1 Following 1918 Spanish Flu Mutation[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7VmdqEhWu4&feature=player_embedded"]Fox News Finally Reports On Ukraine H1N1 Mutation[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-5pHeEDgM0&feature=video_response]Ukraine Plague, Martial Law 'Doc' Interview Part 1[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 20, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com



> Entire Nation Of Ukraine Under Armed Quarantine - Entire Nation Shut Down
> 
> November 19, 2009 at 8:26 pm (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guest are talking about the Ukraine Situation in this edition of the (GNC Live.com):

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 20, 2009

I have been predicting *"Medical Martial Law"* (my Topic) and Ukraine is under Medical Martial Law RIGHT NOW as we speak. My predictions say that the U.S. Military has been preparing mass graves for *U.S. Citizens* (my Topic) and bodies are being burned right now in Ukraine (story). The people living in Ukraine could have heeded my warnings about *Surviving the coming collapse* (my Topic), because the store shelves 'are' empty and people are dying right now from the panic and pandemonium that 'is' definitely coming to America in the weeks and months ahead. 

The *H1N1 "Second Wave" is coming* and you are wise to make your preparations while there is still time . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2009)

Terrall =


----------



## Terral (Nov 20, 2009)

Greetings to All:

TheFluCase.com Story



> New Mutated H1N1 Virus In Norway And Sweden
> 
> According to Aftonbladet, a new mutation of the AH1N1 virus has been found in several people in both Norway and Sweden. In Norway, the only ones being found with this virus were already in Hospitals. This new mutated virus is supposedly more dangerous since it travels deeper inside of the lungs. The three confirmed cases in Norway have been reported to the WHO.
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 20, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The current front line battle of the *H1N1 Swine11 Bio-Terror Attack* (my Topic) is taking place right now in Ukraine where more than 1 million people have been infected with the upgraded virus.



Terral,

Even the most powerful shadow conspiracy you fear can't turn a bacteria into a virus:

Yersinia pestis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Influenza A virus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 20, 2009)

Douger said:


> Terral. You're wasting your time.
> You're preaching to brainwashed sheep.
> They'll be in denial until the last moment. Then they'll be suicidal.



Brainwashed with a basic understanding of microbiology.

Flu A = A virus

Pneumonic plaque = spore form of Yersina pestis, a bacteria.


----------



## Terral (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Geau:



geauxtohell said:


> Even the most powerful shadow conspiracy you fear can't turn a bacteria into a virus:



No kidding. The 'pneumonic plague' conclusion is the 'cover story' for what is really an Upgraded Lab-Created H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Triple-Triple Recombinant Influenza Biological Weapon. 

Geau is preaching to the Swine11 Inside-Job Choir . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 20, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDLlVg0oc1g&feature=sub"]Everything Is A Conspiracy[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uHs9TuSKNY&NR=1"]H1N1 Vaccines Will Be Used For Depopulation & Martial Law Part 1[/ame]

GL,

Teral


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 20, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Geau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  Every pathologist in the Ukraine is in on the conspiracy.


----------



## Terral (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Geaux:



geauxtohell said:


> Wow.  Every pathologist in the Ukraine is in on the conspiracy.



Wow! Try writing a paragraph or two using links to third-party resources and perhaps someone can figure out what in the hell Geaux is going on about. There is no Pneumonic Plague in Ukraine! Those H1N1 Victims are dying from a *Cytokine Storm* (Wiki) reaction to the binary weapon, which looks like Ebola or Pneumonic Plague. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Nov 20, 2009)

Terral said:


> One day you will wake up to the News that Obama has declared *Medical Martial Law *(my Topic).



I thought he already did.

It happened on October 15, didn't it?


----------



## Terral (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > One day you will wake up to the News that Obama has declared *Medical Martial Law *(my Topic).
> ...



No. Obama declared a *H1N1 National Emergency *on* October 24, 2009* (story and story). He will declare *Medical Martial Law* in connection with the upcoming *Ukraine 'Second Wave' Strain *making its way to the USA even as we speak ....

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry if i missed it but where exactly is the proof that this is a biological weapon?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 20, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Geaux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are dying of a hypothesized mortality factor behind the flu that hasn't been proven yet?

Amazing!


----------



## Terral (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Fizz:



Fizz said:


> sorry if i missed it but where exactly is the proof that this is a biological weapon?



My original *Swine11 Topic* is here. Begin at the beginning. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Dr. Leonard Horowitz Warning Video[/ame]

Watch the Dr. Leonard Horowitz Video, then go through the video information of *Dr. Bill Deagle* at the *Granada Forum *(here). Click on the "LabVirus.com" link in my signature and keep yourself updated on the coming *Ukrainian 'Second Pandemic Wave'* ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 21, 2009)

Greetings to All:

I am listening to Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guest describing the spread of the Ukrainian Second Wave on the GNC Live edition of the:

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 20, 2009 Hour 3

This Swine11 Pandemic Outbreak in Mexico and now Ukraine is becoming more serious and more deadly with every passing day. The WHO 'and' the CDC are active participants in *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics *(link) *GENOCIDE* and vital information is being deliberately withheld, so the *Ukrainian 'Second Wave'* can spread to the Global Population. Think about this very carefully: The 'deadly' H1N1 Second Wave began in Ukraine late last month, BUT the U.S. Mainstream Media is refusing to even carry the story!!! Ask yourself WHY???  

LabVirus.com 



> Dr. Henry L. Niman: "Both Shoes Have Dropped"
> 
> November 20, 2009 at 11:01 pm (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


Now think about the H1N1 Facts very carefully: The original H1N1 Mexican 'Herald Wave' Strain is very mild, but the virus has spread to THE ENTIRE WORLD. The H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Lab-created Biological Weapon HAS MUTATED 'and' the genetic changes help forward the Globalist Agenda where Americans are placed under *"Medical Martial Law." *The WHO and CDC are deliberately withholding the DNA Sequencing Data and doing 'nothing' to contain the *'new mutated strain.' *

This deadly 'Second Wave' IS COMING to America and you are wise to *begin making preparations* (my Topic), because panic is going to be transformed into pandemonium and utter chaos . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Nov 21, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(sorry, i cant quote fully as i'm too new to post links. it must be a conspiracy!!)

thanks Terral. i read the thread and to be honest, my eyes were glazing over because i couldnt follow how H1N1 went from being a virus to being a biological weapon. i couldnt find the proof anywhere in that thread.

so please excuse me for asking such a simple question again but where is the proof that its a biological weapon?


----------



## Terral (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Fizz:



Fizz said:


> thanks Terral. i read the thread and to be honest, my eyes were glazing over because i couldnt follow how H1N1 went from being a virus to being a biological weapon. i couldnt find the proof anywhere in that thread.
> 
> so please excuse me for asking such a simple question again but where is the proof that its a biological weapon?



No. Fizz spent six minutes drafting this 'where is the proof' reply. The lethal Ukraine "Second Wave" is coming whether Fizz is ready or not.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Nov 21, 2009)

whether i am prepared or not really has no bearing on whether its a biological weapon or not. all i am asking for is proof of your claim that its a weapon. where is it?


----------



## Toro (Nov 21, 2009)

Fizz said:


> whether i am prepared or not really has no bearing on whether its a biological weapon or not. all i am asking for is proof of your claim that its a weapon. where is it?



You'll be waiting for awhile.


----------



## Terral (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Fizz:



Fizz said:


> so please excuse me for asking such a simple question again but where is the proof that its a biological weapon?



Fizz has assumed the position. 



Toro said:


> You'll be waiting for awhile.



No kidding. The guy could not find 'the' Swine11 Truth using both hands on a clear sunny afternoon ...

GL, 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 22, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xO3lQ2oAv4"]Oracle Corp Was Founded By CIA: Works With Govt/Pharma To INVENT Virus + Mutations[/ame]

LabVirus.com



> The PROMIS&#8482; of DAYLIGHT&#8482; and the ORACLE 8i&#8482;
> 
> The ILLUMINATI AGENDA for the Coming NEW ORDER
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Nov 22, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see. there is no proof. therefore, instead of coming out and saying there is no proof you attack me personally. no problem. i dont care if you attack me. 

thanks for admitting to us your claim its a biological weapon is bogus and can not be backed up with any facts. now you just need to admit it to yourself.


----------



## Terral (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Fizz:



Fizz said:


> i see. there is no proof. therefore, instead of coming out and saying there is no proof you attack me personally. no problem. i dont care if you attack me ...



I posted the biological weapon evidence links for you already (Post #47), but Fizz wishes to play *the condescending idiot* cuckoo, so go right ahead and have fun with it. What was Fizz's response to the original warning video by Dr. Leonard Horowitz?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Mexican Swine Flu Outbreak[/ame]

Did Fizz even watch the video? No. This guy is here to play the fool confused . . . What is Fizz's response to seeing the videos from Dr. Bill Deagle?

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM8316UETy4[/ame]
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLRLC-PW87I[/ame]
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc7t6cvuI90[/ame]
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42TfH_IuelI[/ame]
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAx4bxZku48[/ame]
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnLfREZLMkE[/ame]
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXEx---nqkM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXEx&#8212;nqkM[/ame]
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MRNB-FO63g[/ame]
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQnSARDaxDE[/ame]

Mr. Fizz cannot find the evidence that the H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Virus is a biological weapon, even though Dr. True Ott is saying the very same thing:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RtFIIeoI7I"]Dr. True Ott On Baxter And Mass Vaccinations[/ame]

Dr. Rauni Kilde explains the H1N1 Biological Weapon Eugenics/Genocide Scandal in this video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwY1sIaV0_I"]The H1N1 BioWeapon Eugenics Genocide Scandal[/ame]

And yet, this Mr. Fizz confused character cannot find any evidence that the H1N1 Virus is a bioweapon. Anyone truly interested in finding out more about the Lab-Created Biological Weapon can begin reading anywhere at LabVirus.com. 

Dr. Llya Sandra Perlingieri warns on the dangers of the H1N1 BioWeapon Vaccine

*Ukraine Swine Flu Deaths indicate H1N1 Vaccine and Biological Weapon Link*

Proof H1N1 is Bioweapon as Baxter Files H1N1 Swine Flu Vaccine Patent a Year Ahead of Outbreak
 
Maybe the LARGE LETTERS will help Mr. Fizz . . . or maybe more video information:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp4Y5GPbSbk"]H1N1 Ukrainian Mutation - H1N1 Vaccine Is A Bioweapon[/ame]

Even The Truther Girls Know H1N1 Is A Biological Weapon

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 22, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The information in these two videos is very misleading, because this guy really thinks that we are looking at an outbreak of Pneumonic Plague. The Swine11 Truth is that the H1N1 Biological Weapon 'has' mutated and the *Cytokine Storm* (Wiki) Ebola-like reaction evidence is being used to support a 'false' Plague Thesis.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWpT2u5-4pw&feature=related]Mass UnReported Plague Deaths 1 of 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kblNS7zKhMQ&NR=1]Mass UnReported Plague Deaths 2 of 2[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Nov 22, 2009)

actually, the links you provide dont prove its a biological weapon. they do the same thing you do. they jsut say it is a biological weapon.

you can SAY anything you like. you can SAY its really an alien invasion. that doesnt mean it really is. you need to PROVE its a biological weapon in order for it to be one. you cant just simply say "oh, this is a biological weapon. spread the word." and it therefore becomes a biological weapon. where is the proof?

dont give me links to a bunch of idiots that also have no proof. SHOW THE PROOF!!!! SHOW IT WAS DEVELOPED IN A WEAPONS LAB!!!! 

you just keep proving that you will believe absolutely anything thrown in front of you as long as it is anti-government no matter how absurd. you have no rational thinking of your own what-so-ever.


----------



## Terral (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Fizz:



Fizz said:


> actually, the links you provide dont prove its a biological weapon. they do the same thing you do. they jsut say it is a biological weapon.















GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 23, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbnU2AJSMzE"]Ukraine H1N1 Mutation Has Spread To Norway[/ame]

LabVirus.com: The Ukraine/Norway H1N1 Mutation is showing up in Iowa!

Dr. Bill Deagle explains what is going on in his edition of the GNC Live.com:

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 23, 2009 Hour 1

Europebusines.blogspot.com Story

The *Ukraine "Second Wave"* is already here in the USA!!! You should expect Obama to declare Medical Martial Law in response to the coming "Outbreak!"

GL,

Terral


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 23, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Terral=



Poison maggot infested kandycorn is just Another disinformation operative making a lame attempt at trying to redirect peoples attention away from the facts. 

You post this bogus avatar photo trying to lead people astray, but a factual depiction would be some homely overweigh guilty abortion rights advocate who resides in a nauseous cloud of putrid body odor. 

Just pathetic.


----------



## Terral (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Octoldit with Candy, Gam, Fizz and DiveBomb mentioned:



Octoldit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Terral=
> ...



The common denominator weapon in the arsenal of every disinformation operative is 'deception.' If Americans are stupid enough to fall for this kind of two-dimensional redirection nonsense and utter STUPIDITY, this is even more evidence that the USA 'is' worthy of *utter destruction* (#1-10). 

Candy and DiveBomb and Gam and Fizz come to this fine USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum every damned day to throw stones at registered members for simply presenting 'our' Conspiracy Theories told by the evidence. What have any of these idiots added to any of these Conspiracy Theory Topics? NOTHING. And yet, those running diversion for the Official Govt Cover Stories are just as guilty as the Inside-Job Murderers who carried out the attacks! Look very carefully into the EMPTY HOLE and tell us what you see:

My Flight 93 Topic:







I see a man walking from our right to our left wearing a dark-colored shirt and a light-colored pair of pants. The time is around noon, which we know by the shadow gathered under his feet; but where is the missing 100-ton Jetliner? :0)

None of these *Disinfo Idiots* (How To Spot) can show you a picture of Flight 93 or *Flight 77* (What Really Happened At The Pentagon) crashed ANYWHERE, but they sit behind those computer screens and do everything to convince you that *"no conspiracy exists"* (my sig). Why? That is simple: That is what Govt Disinformation Stooges cool:) do . . . 

If Americans are really *THAT stupid* (they are), then it is what it is. The deadly "Ukraine H1N1 Second Wave" is coming to cull the stupid herd . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbFlMPw5IdU"]Plague Now In Iowa, U.S.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3dGZQsHcx0&feature=related"]Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Found in Polk County Iowa[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjOiJ9Ba6UU]Seattle4truth On Iowa Outbreak[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIBzZmcgQOs"]The Truther Girls On Iowa Flu Mutation[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8Ihp-wVQjk&feature=related"]Iowa Has Pneumonic Plague[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDdfszT-SlI"]Iowa Has Hemorrhagic Pneumonia![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxIvqOso1Is&feature=related"]Iowa & Florida hit with 'mutated' Swine Flu[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com



> Recombinomics: Fatal H1N1 Cluster In Texas Raises Pandemic Concerns
> 
> November 23, 2009 at 11:27 pm                                    (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hgADRvfSKE]Ukraine H1N1 Mutation now HIGHLY SUSPECTED in Houston, TX[/ame]

Obama can appear on the T.V. at any time and declare *"Medical Martial Law"* . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJFPrDfHpxo"]H1N1 Pandemic Bill Equals Martial Law - Medical Police State[/ame]

CDC H1N1 Forced Quarantine Docs Leak

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

FTO.co.za/News Story



> *H1N1 is now a full blown mutated pandemic in many countries, "fills lungs with blood"*
> 
> Wednesday, November 25, 2009 - 20:14
> 
> ...


Related Examiner.com Story

Related  PrisonPlanet Story

Related LA Times Story

Related LabVirus.com Population Reduction Story

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 27, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Examiner.com Story



> *Plague of black lung is sweeping through Europe *
> 
> November 24, 8:12 AM
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjVHksqDegU]Pandemic In U.S. Update[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 27, 2009)

Terral =


----------



## Terral (Nov 28, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Examiner.com Story



> *H1N1 deaths increase as mutations combine - vaccine & antiviral resistant, lung hemorrhaging virus *
> 
> November 28, 7:46 AM LA Health Technology Examiner Victoria Nicks
> 
> ...


In case you are unaware, the *D225G mutation* mirrors the *1918 Spanish Flu mutation* to a Tee (story). The *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Program* (link) appears to be right on course for the upcoming 'hard kill' . . . 

Related Recombinomics Story

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com << *Get Your H1N1 Daily Updates Here*



> Recombinomics: Latest D225G Bioweapon Outbreak News And Commentary
> 
> November 28, 2009 at 10:30 pm (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7XE9pgonJI&feature=sub"]Ukraine H1N1 D225G Mutation Now Confirmed In China[/ame]

Related Reuters.com Story

FTO News: H1N1, D225G, H274Y Still Going Strong

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqvRrHPjBzw"]The "Plague" Is Coming To America In Waves[/ame]

Related Ukraine Plague Story

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2009)

terral=


----------



## Terral (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi CandyCornHolio:



candycorn said:


> terral=



Ms. CornHolio makes these stupid one-word cuckoo posts, because she is soooo very intelligent confused 'and' has so very much to say on this *H1N1/D225G "Ukraine Plague" Mutation* Topic.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H7TqCLd7lU]H1N1 Avian Flu Mutation?[/ame]

If ignorance is bliss, then ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7MMTwIlWlU] ... Ms. CornHolio is living in Stupidity Heaven ...[/ame]

She obviously needs some . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]... TP for her bunghole ...[/ame] 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_K8yRvxXIQ&feature=sub"]H1N1 D225G Mutation Is A "Low Reactor" Meaning The Vaccine Is Not As Effective[/ame]

Related Recombinomics Story

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2009)

terral=


----------



## Terral (Dec 1, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEN3swiFcYY"]Ukraine Black Lungs[/ame]

The Ukraine H1N1 "Second Wave" began in late October, but the mainstream media in the USA seems oblivious to the dangers associated with the 'mutation' of this Biological Weapon showing up in Iowa and now North Carolina:

LabVirus.com



> Iowa And North Carolina Reports Raise Fears H1N1 Mutations [i.e. D225G] Have Reached United States - Cytokine Storms In Lungs aka "Viral Pneumonia"
> 
> November 30, 2009 at 11:05 pm (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Dec 2, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igj0xqJZ6EE"]Cytokine Storm Explained[/ame]

Related Article

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Dec 4, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The *H1N1 Ukraine "Second Wave"* is spreading to the surrounding countries, but many are mis-reporting the 'Cytokine Storm' deaths as 'Pneumonic Plague.'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcQn4ZRl-40]Reports Out Of Russia[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Dec 4, 2009)

if you cover your head in tin foil it negates the ability of the weaponization by concentrating the electromagnetic waves that are naturally biorepulsive to harmoniously charged bioweapon particles.


----------



## Terral (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> if you cover your head in tin foil it negates the ability of the weaponization by concentrating the electromagnetic waves that are naturally biorepulsive to harmoniously charged bioweapon particles.



Try that when the *H1N1 D225G Mutated Biological Weapon Virus* comes home to roost with you. First you feel the sore sinus pain and a tickle in your throat. Then the temperature starts going up and the coughing gets far worse. Then you start coughing up blood and the lungs begin to hemorrhage even worse and turn black as tar ... 

... but hey, Mr. Fizz has a Swine11 Plan ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Dec 4, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont need the tin foil hat. i am privy to secret microbots developed at secret bases in nevada that can target specific DNA such as that of a specific virus. i sprinkle the microbots on my rice crispies every morning.

but the tin foil hats are the next best thing. please post a picture of yourself wearing one so i know we dont have to worry about your well being.


----------



## Terral (Dec 5, 2009)

Greetings to All:

ABC Local.Co.Com Story

News Video

The H1N1 Cases are deceasing, because the general population is showing fewer symptoms to the *H1N1 "Herald Wave Strain"* that was mild and is getting even milder. This means that fewer people are showing symptoms and fewer people are showing up at the emergency room. However, the bio-weapon virus 'is' *definitely mutating* (story) and we should expect far more deaths in future waves.

H1N1 Tamiflu Resistance Crossing Tipping Point

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Dec 6, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Ent.about.com Story



> *Reports Of Mutated H1N1 Abroad All Too Familiar*
> 
> Saturday November 28, 2009
> 
> ...


No sir. The H1N1 vaccines are not even proven to immunize against the H1N1 "Herald Wave Strain," and this D225G mutation represents a 'change.' This Biological Weapon will continue to change into something more deadly and those among you with the H1N1 vaccine will be 'much' more susceptible to immunodeficiency syndrome side effects leading to the lethal *'cytokine storm'* (Wiki) feedback loop and ultimate DEATH by drowning in your own body fluids. 

The media is downplaying the *'cytokine storm' reaction* to the H1N1 vaccine and *the mutated D225G Killer Strain* (like the 1918 Spanish Flu) by characterizing the victims as suffering from various forms of *Pneumonic Plague/Fever* (Google), which is a 'bacteria' and NOT any virus at all. The *'H1N1/D225G Ukraine Second Wave'* is mounting and gathering steam in pockets (clusters) all around the globe, but under-reporting and misreporting are helping to lull everyone to sleep ...

You should expect the *'Chemtrails' *(Google) activity to escalate, until the Rothschild/Rockfeller Eugenics/Genocidal MONSTERS begin going for the 'hard kill' ...

BTW, I must admit that the culling process is taking longer than originally expected. Rothschild 'is' culling the Global Population using many different methods, but the results are realized in slow-motion ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Dec 8, 2009)

Greetings to All:

There is some raw language in the George Carlin commentary ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpW9xmQQT9U]Swine Flu Hoax Exposed - The Global Awakening[/ame]

... Wake the hell up already . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Dec 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The time has come for me to simply tell 'the' truth that I am as guilty as anybody for being DUPED by Dr. Leonard Horowitz, Dr. Bill Deagle, Dr. True Ott and other so-called experts on this H1N1 Biological Weapon Topic. While I continue to agree that the H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 'Swine Flu' is definitely a Biological Weapon created in a laboratory, nobody can tell us 'when' the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Influenza Bio-weapon will finally mutate into the Genocidal Monster that will kill millions or even billions. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Dr. Leonard Horowitz's Original Warning Video[/ame]

This is one of the first videos I saw last spring that led me to believe that the H1N1 Swine Flu would mutate into a Genocidal Monster during the 2009 time frame. These *Granada Forum Videos by Dr. Bill Deagle* (here) also led me to believe that the Bio-weapon Virus would mutate in the fall of 2009 into something terrible. Yes, the virus 'did' mutate in Ukraine (LabVirus.com Story), but the gestation/recombination/transition process that changes the virus into something 'much' more lethal is happening in slow motion. Yes. The Virus is evolving in Beijing (LabVirus.com Story), but the 'hard kill' and the Genocidal Monster Phase could happen in 2010, or 2011, or 2012, or who knows??? 

Dr. Bill Deagle is not even giving regular updates on the *D225G mutation* on the Nutrimedical Report Radio Show (link my signature), as the H1N1 LabVirus Topic appears to be on the back burner. In fact, the new entries on LabVirus.com are more about Copenhagen and Music Christmas Classics and The New World Order and anything but the LabVirus Topic. 

The short of a long story is that I definitely got carried away by all of the fear-mongering H1N1 propaganda, as if the H1N1 Bio-weapon would force the USA into Medical Martial Law in 2009; when that could happen in 2010, 2011, or somewhere later down the road. Yes. The H1N1 Virus is definitely a Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Biological Weapon that will eventually lead the USA into Medical Martial Law. However, nobody except the Oracle 11 Super Computer and the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Doctors can tell you 'when' the Bio-weapon will mutate and begin killing the global population by the millions.   

GL,

Terral


----------

